# Need help passing a bill in Michigan



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Any of the Michigan folks here please take the time to contact your local rep and help us get this bill passed ! This will help speed up a stupid long drawn out and unnecessary process. http://www.nraila.or...s=&st=10486&ps=


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

You think that's bad, try living in Illinois.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're trying to make it even tougher on you guys too ! I can't believe with all the hunters and farmers in your state that you are still even considered a "blue" state ! People need to vote and get rid of the clowns running the asylum and quick before you become the next "Commifornia"....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sure they're really red but someone probably bribed someone else to change their color and their votes


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

New York would kill to to Cali. You need a permit to even say handgun here. If you live in a county with a city in it. Forget about it. My buddy moved from Chicago to Cali. First thing he did......... well....... second thing he did was buy a handgun. Filled out some paperwork to register it and he is a proud new owner of his first handgun.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> I'm sure they're really red but someone probably bribed someone else to change their color and their votes


Just because you are dead does not mean you can't vote in IL. Ask JFK..... He probably votes there still! Sorry not poking fun at folks from IL. Just having a little fun at your politicians past.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wasn't JFK from Mass.? although he may still vote in IL.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah he was. I say that because there was a, imagine this, a scandal about the votes for him from IL. The story goes that City bosses had dead people vote for him there. I think some say that he would not have wont IL. with out those votes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck Michigan guy's. Keep us informed as to the out come.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> Yeah he was. I say that because there was a, imagine this, a scandal about the votes for him from IL. The story goes that City bosses had dead people vote for him there. I think some say that he would not have wont IL. with out those votes.


I have heard that. Ole Joe Kennedy was powerfully connected everywhere. That guy was just as bad if not worse than the mafia. Crooked as the day is long.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah ole Joe was pretty crooked. Making money off the backs of others.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Yeah ole Joe was pretty crooked. Making money off the backs of others.


That is how most of them do it!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, those Kennedy's never truly earned any of that money. The media paints them to be this high class family when in reality they are a bunch of drunken slobs who got rich off of everyone else's hard work like Don said !


----------

